# Sheepshead fishing?



## M_White (Jun 4, 2021)

So... I got some fiddler crabs, around 25 that I just caught. And I’ve surf fished a lot in the past but I just got a kayak, and want to get into sheepshead fishing. However, I have heard they’re pretty good at stealing bait. I would probably be fishing the pensacola beach bridge. Any advice?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

#1 hook, pull on the first bite.


----------



## M_White (Jun 4, 2021)

ST1300rider said:


> #1 hook, pull on the first bite.


Thanks, should I use an ultralight reel and braided line?


----------



## M_White (Jun 4, 2021)

Rod*


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I use a 2000 or 3000 size reel and 20 pound mono usually.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

The trick is you have to set the hook just before they bite, it’s a feel thing, it takes a little time to figure it out, good luck


----------



## M_White (Jun 4, 2021)

DLo said:


> The trick is you have to set the hook just before they bite, it’s a feel thing, it takes a little time to figure it out, good luck


Thanks!


----------



## M_White (Jun 4, 2021)

ST1300rider said:


> I use a 2000 or 3000 size reel and 20 pound mono usually.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I have had a lot better luck catching them on a dropshot rig versus Carolina rigging . Also use fluorocarbon -- less visible !


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

lsucole said:


> I have had a lot better luck catching them on a dropshot rig versus Carolina rigging . Also use fluorocarbon -- less visible !


Quoted for truth. Drop shot style setup puts you directly in contact with the hook, instead of a 'Carolina rig' style setup where the weight is between you and hook, so you get a better 'feel' for the bite. Ultralight is not necessary, but it does help to have a relatively light spinning setup so you can feel the bite but not jerk the hook away from them too quick when you snap the rod tip up.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> Quoted for truth. Drop shot style setup puts you directly in contact with the hook, instead of a 'Carolina rig' style setup where the weight is between you and hook, so you get a better 'feel' for the bite. Ultralight is not necessary, but it does help to have a relatively light spinning setup so you can feel the bite but not jerk the hook away from them too quick when you snap the rod tip up.


I'll add to that, I like braid for sheepshead fishing, it is more sensitive and you feel lighter bites, use florocarbon leader and braid main line.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

I use 10lb braid and 25-40 lb flour leader drop shotting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelebell (Mar 15, 2012)

I have always heard. If the water is clear, watch for the tail to rise.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

I use a baitcaster with braid for sheepshead. Some would argue it's more sensitive because your thumb is on the line. I like giving a eye crossing Hooksett with a baitcaster.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

My buddy and I used to catch the heck out of sheepshead from the bridge between Navarre and the beach. In those days you could walk out to the middle and fish around the bridge fenders from atop to bridge.

Sadly, my buddy is now gone and the bridge is no longer fishable from the top. I miss both.

If you could launch you're yak close and paddle to the bridge, you could probably do pretty well on sheepshead. Mangrove Snapper also hang around the bridge pilings.

Sent from a handheld tracking device on a remote body of water in SE Alabama.


----------



## yika1897 (Nov 12, 2021)

DLo said:


> 诀窍是你必须在他们咬之前设置钩子，这是一种感觉，需要一点时间来弄清楚，祝你好运
> [/引用]
> 你用过他们的鱼钩吗
> 鱼钩制造商
> ...


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I said no such thing


----------

